# Erik on German TV



## Erik (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup.../beitrag/video/1063048/Der-Speedcubing-Rekord 

Spot the cheat....


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

4:33 lol


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2010)

That was a nice fingertrick xD


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2010)

Erik said:


> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup.../beitrag/video/1063048/Der-Speedcubing-Rekord
> 
> Spot the cheat....



the first cube =D


----------



## Akuma (Jun 7, 2010)

Got a little corner flip wrong there, eh?


----------



## Kaktus (Jun 7, 2010)

Whoho Erik!


----------



## Owen (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha... That's funny.


----------



## Bierproever (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Dionz (Jun 7, 2010)

she actually pronounces his name right


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 7, 2010)

i can't understand a thing...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 7, 2010)

i can't understand a thing...


----------



## riffz (Jun 7, 2010)

You played it off very well though. I doubt a non-cuber would have even noticed.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 7, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> i can't understand a thing...


Doesn't matter, she is talking ******** anyway  One of the most annoying moderators in German TV.


----------



## chris410 (Jun 7, 2010)

I do not speak German but it's good to see a cuber getting some coverage. I saw the corner turn, very quickly done, congrats on getting some TV time.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 7, 2010)

DM-08 Sticker yay 

sunglasses?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 7, 2010)

the best part was the pronunciation of Erik Akkersdijk!
I bet at 1:20 they were saying 7.08 seconds


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 7, 2010)

Erik, do you think the corner twist happened accidentally during scrambling or solving or that the scrambler did it on purpose?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 7, 2010)

that reporter talked a lot!


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 7, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I do not speak German but it's good to see a cuber getting some coverage. I saw the corner turn, very quickly done, congrats on getting some TV time.



My thoughts exactly.

Can someone make a translation for this (at least what Erik said)? I don't speak German D:


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 7, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Erik, do you think the corner twist happened accidentally during scrambling or solving or that the scrambler did it on purpose?



I really want to know the answer to it.
were they your own cubes?


----------



## Slash (Jun 7, 2010)

jó a segged Erik!
Nice solves, but I think the crowd's cheering must've been annoying (especially for you...)


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 7, 2010)

I knew you spoke German, but have never heard you.


----------



## Litz (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice one. The noise must have been distracting. Were the cubes yours? That corner was pretty bad on TV. With the delayed recognition you could have finished the last one!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 7, 2010)

sick. i understand this


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

Was that an <R, U> U Perm on the 5th cube?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it just my computer, or does it lag A LOT?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

What place was this? It looks so cool (anywhere with glass stairs)
And what were those guys who came up for (when that lady made them go away)? and what did the lady say? what did they say?


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2010)

Urg I can't find the vid. When I click the link, the link changes to what looks like a page with a lot of options, but I can't find the speedcubing one.

EDIT: Nevermind I got it to work in Chrome.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 7, 2010)

It lags for me too.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> What place was this? It looks so cool (anywhere with glass stairs)
> And what were those guys who came up for (when that lady made them go away)? and what did the lady say? what did they say?



she said why i dont need anymore cubes... here u can keep them. say hi to the tv


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

YAY 

Sweet job. Lmfao At the lady shooing the people away ^^

And talking about shooing, Nice shoes


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 8, 2010)

Though I only caught about 15 words, I still found that very entertaining, though she seemed a little annoying.

Nice corner twist.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 8, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol corner twist.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya you!!Nice shirts!!
P.S:Is this the second time you go to TV


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 8, 2010)

That corner twist was awesome. You made it look like it wasn't that out of place.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL
Why is "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha playing at a German event?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> LOL
> Why is "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha playing at a German event?



Cause it's the best song evaaaar. ♥


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> LOL
> Why is "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha playing at a German event?



Maybe it has something to do with the clock ticking while he solves :confused:


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



I may have just lost all respect for you.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2010)

Are all German women that crazy? 
Watched all of it, but only understood bits where I could just pick up English sounding words, or understand what she said by what happened.
Can someone who knows German explain what the two guys who came up said, and what she said back to them? Thanks.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 8, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Gurplex2 said:
> ...



I don't understand, are you insinuating that Tik Tok is _not_ the best song ever? :confused::confused:


----------



## Erdos (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy crap. Now I see what everyone's saying. That corner twist was awesome. I liked how you smirked and shook your head after you did that.


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 8, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> LOL
> Why is "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha playing at a German event?



Why not?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 8, 2010)

Erdos said:


> That corner twist was awesome. I liked how you smirked and shook your head after you did that.


this


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey,

I have finished my translation, here we go:



Spoiler



Time for records at the „ZDF Fernsehgarten“ [ZDF is a German TV channel, Fernsehgarten means something like TV garden and is a TV show hosted by Andrea Kiewel called “Kiwi”].
I asked the audience at the “Lerchenberg” to scramble these magic cubes really good. And, as you probably expected, dear viewers at the “Lerchenberg” or at home, now it’s time to get these things in the right order very, very fast. Namely – Heads Up! – 6 pieces in 90 seconds. These are just 15 seconds per cube! 
Okay, we [the Germans] are going to be World Champions at soccer [or football, depends on where you live], but he [Erik] is the Dutch cubing grandmaster. A warm welcome to Erik Akkersdijk!
_Music plays; she’s saying “hi” to Erik, and decides to move in front of the table_

Kiwi: You gotta get a look at him. I think he could wear this [probably a compliment]. It matches to the cube, so to speak. Erik, you are the current world record holder since 2008, but [only] for one cube. What is the world record time, how much time do you need to get the thing right?

Erik: So, my best time at a competition, it was in Czech Republic in 2008, it was 7.08 seconds.

Kiwi:  Seven point 08 seconds, can I get an applause for that? How is this possible?

Erik: Yeah, of course there is a system, everyone could learn it. But, of course it is difficult to perform the system as fast as possible.

Kiwi: Did you ever really figured out how it works, or did you just – like everyone else – learn all the steps by heart?

Erik: Yes, so the people in 1980 were able to figure it out by themselves . . .

Kiwi: By “the people” he’s certainly talking about me, I was an adult in 1980 [quiet pointless to say]

Erik: So for me it was also a little bit difficult, I also learned it from someone else . . .

Kiwi: Yes

Erik: and today you could just learn it from the internet. 

Kiwi: How many moves do you need to finish the thing?

Erik: So for my method I need about 55 moves per cube, but when I have a little more time to study it, I could do 30 moves per cube.

Kiwi: Good, I gave 9 cubes to my audience, and I’d like you to come to the front. Erik may move behind the counter. And we put the scrambled cubes exactly – Erik, where should the cubes be, on the number, or in front of it?

Erik: Doesn’t matter.

Kiwi: Just put it in front of it. 

Kiwi: 9, you have got the number one, my one is number 10

_Random guest appearing, saying “I got another one!”_

Kiwi: That’s impossible! No, no, no, no, no. That’s, that’s im … no! But I only have, I only have, I just need these; but we could put them behind the others. Let’s just put it there.
What the hell was this? Guys, what are you doing with me? 

Erik: I can’t do all these cubes in 1 minute . . .

Kiwi: No, no, no, I was just talking about, it’s very nice of you. No, stay here, now that you are here … Who are you?

G1: I’m Björn.

Kiwi: And . . .

G2: I’m Gregor.

Kiwi: Do you wanna say “hi” to someone? It’s your chance, now you’re on TV! Do it.

G2: I greet all my friends and family!

G1: All viewers at home.

Kiwi: Nice! You know what? I’ll give you the cubes, take them with you!

G2: Thank you, thank you!

Kiwi: Thank YOU, thanks!
I don’t want you to think we cheated, these are the cubes WE scrambled, I witnessed it, we scrambled them officially [so green on front? ]. We just use them.
So here we go: 90 seconds, if Erik manages to do 6 cubes, it would be a new record.

Erik: Sorry, but may I put my favorite cube to the front?

Kiwi: Yeah, you’re welcome.

Erik: Because the others are a little bit worse.

Kiwi: But they all look the same! No, okay.

Erik: I can see the difference.

Kiwi: Okay.

Erik: So, these are my favorite cubes in the beginning.

Kiwi: Erik, should we be really quiet, or should we cheer for you very much?

Erik: Everything is fine, as long as you don’t talk to me [while I’m solving].

Kiwi: I wouldn’t talk to you anyway. Should I do a countdown, do you need it?

Erik: No, it works.

Kiwi: No, I’ll just shut up. Okay.

Erik: No, but if you’d like to . . .

Kiwi: Okay, 90 seconds, there [at the top] is a countdown, 6 cubes. Attention!
_“An die Würfel, fertig, los!”__
[Engl. “ready, steady, go” is “auf die Plätze, fertig, los!” in German, so it would be something like „cuby, steady go“, l’d guess]_

_Ke$ha – Tik Tok_

Kiwi: First one is done – go, Erik, go!

Kiwi: Yes, the second one!

Kiwi: Now there’s one minute left.

Kiwi: 3rd.

Kiwi: 4, just 36 seconds left, go Erik!

Kiwi: 5

Kiwi: 7,6,5,4,3,2,1 Stop! 

Kiwi: 1,2,3,4,5,6 – Recooooord!
Yes!
And because Germany and the Netherlands are best friends, you’ll finish this one. I wanna see it one more time.

Erik: It was nearly done.

Kiwi: Done, Erik Akkersdijk, thank you! And all the best for the world championships!

Erik: Thanks!

Kiwi: Hopefully Arjen Robben isn’t hurt that bad and can compete [so she’s talking about soccer again]
Thank you!

_Erik laughs . . ._



If there are any mistakes, talk to me .


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


----------



## Laura O (Jun 8, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



Because German people only listen to Blasmusik.
Don't you know that?


----------



## coinman (Jun 8, 2010)

Wouldn't "auf die Plätze, fertig, los" better be translated as "on your marks, ready, go"? But what do i know, i'm from sweden have forgotten most of my school german 

I think i understand about 25-30% of what is said in this video.


----------



## Luffy (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow!~I don't know what they say!


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 8, 2010)

coinman said:


> Wouldn't "auf die Plätze, fertig, los" better be translated as "on your marks, ready, go"? But what do i know, i'm from sweden have forgotten most of my school german
> 
> I think i understand about 25-30% of what is said in this video.



If you translate it word by word, probably yes. 
I checked it now and "ready, steady, go" should be alright . . .




Luffy said:


> Wow!~I don't know what they say!



Read my translation, maybe?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 8, 2010)

This is actually interesting because it shows some sort of public interest in cubing.


----------



## Randomcuber (Jun 9, 2010)

which cube is he using there it looks like a cube for you FII?


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 10, 2010)

This looks like a German version of The View or Oprah. lol.
It's eerie how the audience claps in exactly the same way, synchronized and cult-like. 
When was this filmed?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> When was this filmed?



June 6.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have finished my translation, here we go:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that. How long did that take? Wow, really, thanks 
Interesting to see some of Erik's personality, and she doesn't seem as crazy now I know the translation.


----------



## ukrcuber (Jun 10, 2010)

> [so green on front? ]


looooooooooooool


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 11, 2010)

blame the child for that first scrambled cube hahahha


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 11, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> Thanks so much for that. How long did that take? Wow, really, thanks
> Interesting to see some of Erik's personality, and she doesn't seem as crazy now I know the translation.




I took quiet some time, but it was also a fun thing to do!

It was part of my motivation to show she isn't as crazy as it seemed .


----------



## peterbat (Jun 11, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> notSerbia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for that. How long did that take? Wow, really, thanks
> ...



Yeah, I was going to say... She was very energetic, but she was actually quite polite and nowhere near as dismissive of cubers as social rejects as, say, the dude from "Wetten Dass" (Thomas Gottschalk?). (Erik was that you, or am I thinking of Robin Bloehm?)

Well, she did kind of bash your sense of style in the beginning (completely unfounded, of course )

@Erik: Your German has gotten a lot more fluent!


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 11, 2010)

The first cube he solved was assembled wrongly. That's why he was smiling.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 11, 2010)

The first cube he was solving was assembled wrongly. HAHAH.


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish it was subtitle to it.

Omg that ****ing kid acctually gave you a unsolvable cube, darn how disrespectful!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 8, 2010)

-.-'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> -.-'


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 8, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> I wish it was subtitle to it.
> 
> Omg that ****ing kid acctually gave you a unsolvable cube, darn how disrespectful!



someone has already translated it.
read all the posts. you will find it.
the translation is in a spoiler box.


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 9, 2010)

nice !!
lol the parity on the first one


----------

